# HP Pavilion dv2815nr Notebook PC and ethernet



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

*Hello,

I really have a series problem with my new HP Pavilion dv2815nr Notebook PC I formated the hard disk and I don't have the CD drivers , now the problem is I can't find the ethernet controller driver any where I just find the wireless drivers even on the HP site .
can you please help me with this matter because I can't get on the internet with the lan .
Thank you*:smile:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you use the Recovery Partition when you reinstalled the operating system/Vista?


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

no I formated the whole disk drive and now I don't have the drivers

and I use the both windows now xp and Vista

Thank you


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try running Everest (see d/load link on my sig). Click on Network (left panel), select Windows Network and get description from right panel of the Everest window. Try this in XP if it works.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what operating system

You should be able to get drivers at

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...us&dlc=en&submit.y=0&submit.x=0&lang=en&cc=us


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

this is what in my laptop 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01391851&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3686731

and yes I can get all the drivers except the ethernet controller 
can you help me in it


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you run Everest? No one can help you unless the network controller is identified. I am asking you to run Everest in the hope that it can identify your network controller.


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

hi TriggerFinger I did exactly what you said but it didn't give me any descriptions on the windows network .I think he can't recognize them .


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

What does Device Manager say about it (yellow marks, description, etc.)?


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

it give beside the ethernet controller (explanation point with yellow color )

Thank you


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

This is just a guess but try this driver for XP
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...3-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1817074&os=228

or this for Vista:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3719651&dlc=en

If the above do not work, uninstall and use this for XP:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

its not working I think its the wrong driver


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

all three? if so please post summary report of Everest.


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

all three didn't work

I think the problem now in the chip set if I found it I think the driver will find with the window


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer HEMADEBBIE
Generator Hema&Debbie
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition 6.0.6000 (WinVista Beta)
Date 2008-07-29
Time 00:55


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 47 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 08 DC E0 01 20 20 11 11 D0 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 23 05 7F 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 C6 10 F1 
Offset 70: 44 44 44 00 D0 09 00 00 11 00 00 00 11 11 88 00 
Offset 80: 23 99 88 00 FA 00 64 0D 03 00 00 00 7F 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 70 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 0F 0F 07 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 20 10 00 00 F0 FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 08 00 01 A8 
Offset E0: 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 48 05 0F 00 A0 20 A2 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 00 00 D0 FE FA 3E FF 00 FA 3E FF 00 
Offset 50: FA 3E FF 00 00 5A 62 02 00 00 00 05 2F 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 50 00 FF FF 45 80 00 00 00 00 44 59 55 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 09 40 00 20 04 C0 03 30 F0 00 00 01 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 10 07 4B 01 00 60 03 61 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 41 20 E6 24 8B 35 EE 41 0A 44 91 48 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F01: SM Bus Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 42 05 01 00 B0 00 A2 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 81 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 30 00 00 01 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 00 02 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 10 00 00 01 14 00 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 C8 FE 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 FC 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 F0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: D4 30 80 01 01 00 00 00 21 82 0A 0A 0D 0D 19 19 
Offset D0: 00 00 40 01 13 00 14 0A 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 10 04 12 90 47 00 01 80 02 04 00 62 44 44 00 
Offset F0: 02 FF 1E BF 01 00 60 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F02: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 41 05 00 04 A0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 00 00 00 00 10 02 80 10 10 00 10 10 
Offset 50: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 42 00 00 
Offset 60: 8C 31 C6 18 8C 31 C6 18 8C 31 C6 18 8C 31 06 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 02 
Offset 90: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 46 80 61 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 21 00 00 00 20 04 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 40 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F03: Coprocessor [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 43 05 06 00 A0 00 A2 00 40 0B 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 20 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 9C 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5E 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 60 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 1D 47 40 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F01: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5F 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 90 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 0A 80 98 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 60 18 85 03 3C 0A 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 08 00 00 10 20 80 89 3D B6 22 77 25 34 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: FF F3 FF FF FF FF 00 00 B1 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 10 10 2D 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F00: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5E 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 70 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 1D 47 40 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F01: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5F 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 94 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 0A 80 98 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 60 18 85 03 3C 0A 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 08 00 00 10 20 80 89 3D B6 22 77 25 04 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: FF F3 FF FF FF FF 00 00 4E 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 10 10 2D 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D06 F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 60 05 05 00 B0 00 A1 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: C1 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 20 6F 00 FF 20 
Offset 60: 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D07 F00: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5C 05 06 00 B0 00 A1 00 03 04 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 02 05 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 50 02 C0 00 00 00 00 01 01 0F 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 08 00 03 A8 
Offset 70: 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 0F F0 07 FF 00 00 67 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 47 00 29 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D08 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 61 05 07 05 B0 00 A2 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 40 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 20: 10 FC 10 FC F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 02 
Offset 40: 00 00 73 07 01 00 02 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 48 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 1F FF 1F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 01 A8 
Offset 90: 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF 00 00 0D 8C 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset C0: 3C 10 D6 30 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 50 05 07 00 B0 00 A2 85 01 01 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: F1 30 00 00 E5 30 00 00 E9 30 00 00 E1 30 00 00 
Offset 20: D1 30 00 00 00 40 48 FC 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 8C 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 0F 68 38 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 2C 78 C4 40 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 02 20 00 20 78 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B0 10 00 
Offset 90: 5F 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 9F 22 A3 01 01 00 00 
Offset A0: 6E 5A 00 6F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 31 00 02 
Offset B0: 05 CC 86 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 03 A8 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 1E 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F00: Ethernet Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 4C 05 07 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 80 48 FC F9 30 00 00 00 9C 48 FC 00 98 48 FC 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 01 14 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 50 02 FE 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 86 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 02 01 00 02 

B00 D0C F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 63 05 07 05 10 00 A2 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 07 00 41 41 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 F8 F0 FB F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 93 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 50 49 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 01 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 21 80 00 00 10 28 00 00 11 3C 11 01 
Offset 90: 00 00 11 10 00 05 10 00 E0 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0D F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 63 05 06 05 10 00 A2 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 05 00 F1 01 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 FC 00 FC F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 93 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 B2 49 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 01 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 21 80 00 00 10 28 01 00 11 3C 11 02 
Offset 90: 43 00 11 30 00 05 18 00 E0 11 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F00: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 31 05 07 04 B0 00 A2 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 F4 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 F0 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 02 00 00 03 01 50 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 00 00 00 1C 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 
Offset 70: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 80: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 90: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset A0: 00 00 78 01 00 00 00 04 30 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset C0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset D0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset E0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset F0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

B00 D18 F00: AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

Offset 00: 22 10 00 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 50: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 01 00 E4 00 00 00 20 C8 2E 0F 3C 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 08 00 01 21 20 A8 11 11 22 05 35 80 02 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 69 01 61 01 00 00 FF 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F01: AMD Hammer - Address Map

Offset 00: 22 10 01 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 03 00 00 00 00 00 BF 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 03 0A 00 00 00 0B 00 00 03 00 C0 00 00 FF DF 00 
Offset B0: 03 00 E0 00 80 FF EF 00 03 00 F0 00 00 0B FE 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 10 00 00 00 F0 0F 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 03 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F02: AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller

Offset 00: 22 10 02 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 01 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 80 00 01 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: E0 3F 38 00 00 00 00 00 E0 3F 18 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 C2 6A 5D 20 13 22 04 
Offset 90: 20 04 01 00 6A 80 11 67 39 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: FF 06 00 5D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 5C 78 D9 CD F3 00 00 00 8E FF 00 02 2C C0 81 E7 
Offset C0: 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 80 B3 30 D4 04 DA 51 10 2B 81 3B 84 C8 FF F0 00 
Offset E0: 80 33 28 D0 02 E8 DD 18 04 80 3E C6 C4 1F F8 80 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F03: AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control

Offset 00: 22 10 03 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: FF 3B 04 00 40 00 10 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 98 F7 3E E8 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 F8 13 FE 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 11 01 32 51 21 40 70 50 00 2A 00 08 17 21 00 00 
Offset 80: 31 37 07 33 13 31 13 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 C5 31 00 00 F0 23 08 D1 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 9E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 01 A7 0D 00 00 00 00 09 25 26 26 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 32 CE 5E 00 01 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 0F 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 0F 06 00 

B01 D09 F00: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 80 11 32 08 06 01 10 02 05 10 00 0C 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 F8 1F FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 02 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 80 16 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 66 66 32 12 
Offset 90: 48 60 66 10 00 00 02 00 03 80 00 00 00 01 18 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 FE 
Offset E0: 00 C0 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F01: Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter

Offset 00: 80 11 22 08 06 01 10 02 22 00 05 08 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 08 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 04 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: A1 21 80 01 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F02: Base System Device [NoDB]

Offset 00: 80 11 43 08 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 0C 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 80 02 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F03: Ricoh RL5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter

Offset 00: 80 11 92 05 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 10 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F04: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller

Offset 00: 80 11 52 08 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 14 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B04 D00 F00: Network Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: E4 14 15 43 06 01 10 00 01 00 80 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 00 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 7C 13 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 58 03 06 08 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 E8 78 00 09 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 10 00 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 10 00 01 00 A0 8F 00 00 00 00 09 00 11 6C 03 00 
Offset E0: 40 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 05 D0 80 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.z.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......U...IBM VGA Compatible........06/05/07
C000:0040 .................T..<..0.............."....5..<.PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3......HWEAPCIR..1.........z.....{.....0...................
C000:00C0 ..............MCP67 VGA BIOS....................................
C000:0100 ...............................Version 5.67.32.16.06 ...Copyrig
C000:0140 ht (C) 1996-2006 NVIDIA Corp....................................
C000:0180 .....................MCP67 - mcp67-01...................Chip Rev
C000:01C0 ...........BIT......E2...D.B...H.C...a.D...o.I...s.L.....t...
C000:0200 ..M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....i.$...s.....m.
C000:0240 .........2g..<......00/00/00..UU.........^]P05`.....`.`.a"aFaFa.
C000:0280 `V.................'.ja...j...........#.......B......P...9.(.0..
C000:02C0 0#..#.....;`[email protected]`06/01/07...............&.4.l..
C000:0300 ........_.1...4.....5...%.I.......M...J.Y.......t.....%...J...Z.
C000:0340 ..8.........a...e..Ze.(.2.2.2.......2.n...q.2.".t.......x...m.4.
C000:0380 ....f`....`................u..fa....f`3....fa....C.=............
C000:03C0 u.........8...t......2.....t......QPfVf.D....KRP.....Q.........X


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI/AGP 10DE-0531: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0541: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0542: SM Bus Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0543: Coprocessor [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0547: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0548: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-054C: Ethernet Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0550: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-055C: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-055E: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-055F: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0560: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0561: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0563: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1180-0832: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1180-0843: Base System Device [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 14E4-4315: Network Controller [NoDB]
PnP PNP0C18: Microsoft Watchdog Timer [NoDB]
PnP PNP0C32: Direct Application Launch Button [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

here it is :

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer HEMADEBBIE
Generator Hema&Debbie
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition 6.0.6000 (WinVista Beta)
Date 2008-07-29
Time 00:55


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 47 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 08 DC E0 01 20 20 11 11 D0 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 23 05 7F 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 C6 10 F1 
Offset 70: 44 44 44 00 D0 09 00 00 11 00 00 00 11 11 88 00 
Offset 80: 23 99 88 00 FA 00 64 0D 03 00 00 00 7F 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 70 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 0F 0F 07 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 20 10 00 00 F0 FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 08 00 01 A8 
Offset E0: 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F00: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 48 05 0F 00 A0 20 A2 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 00 00 D0 FE FA 3E FF 00 FA 3E FF 00 
Offset 50: FA 3E FF 00 00 5A 62 02 00 00 00 05 2F 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 50 00 FF FF 45 80 00 00 00 00 44 59 55 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 09 40 00 20 04 C0 03 30 F0 00 00 01 FF 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 10 07 4B 01 00 60 03 61 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 41 20 E6 24 8B 35 EE 41 0A 44 91 48 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F01: SM Bus Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 42 05 01 00 B0 00 A2 00 05 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 81 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 30 00 00 01 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 00 02 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 10 00 00 01 14 00 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 C8 FE 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 FC 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 F0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: D4 30 80 01 01 00 00 00 21 82 0A 0A 0D 0D 19 19 
Offset D0: 00 00 40 01 13 00 14 0A 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 10 04 12 90 47 00 01 80 02 04 00 62 44 44 00 
Offset F0: 02 FF 1E BF 01 00 60 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F02: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 41 05 00 04 A0 00 A2 00 00 05 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 00 00 00 00 10 02 80 10 10 00 10 10 
Offset 50: 10 10 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 42 00 00 
Offset 60: 8C 31 C6 18 8C 31 C6 18 8C 31 C6 18 8C 31 06 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 02 
Offset 90: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 46 80 61 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 21 00 00 00 20 04 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 40 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D01 F03: Coprocessor [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 43 05 06 00 A0 00 A2 00 40 0B 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 20 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 9C 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5E 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 60 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 1D 47 40 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F01: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5F 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 90 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 0A 80 98 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 60 18 85 03 3C 0A 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 08 00 00 10 20 80 89 3D B6 22 77 25 34 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 01 00 20 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: FF F3 FF FF FF FF 00 00 B1 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 10 10 2D 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F00: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5E 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 10 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 70 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 1D 47 40 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D04 F01: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5F 05 06 00 B0 00 A2 20 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 94 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 02 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 0A 80 98 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 60 18 85 03 3C 0A 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 08 00 00 10 20 80 89 3D B6 22 77 25 04 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 16 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: FF F3 FF FF FF FF 00 00 4E 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 10 10 2D 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D06 F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 60 05 05 00 B0 00 A1 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: C1 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 02 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 A8 A8 A8 20 6F 00 FF 20 
Offset 60: 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D07 F00: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 5C 05 06 00 B0 00 A1 00 03 04 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 02 05 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 50 02 C0 00 00 00 00 01 01 0F 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 80 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0F 00 00 00 08 00 03 A8 
Offset 70: 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 0F F0 07 FF 00 00 67 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 47 00 29 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D08 F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 61 05 07 05 B0 00 A2 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 02 40 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 20: 10 FC 10 FC F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 02 
Offset 40: 00 00 73 07 01 00 02 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 48 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 1F FF 1F 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 01 A8 
Offset 90: 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FF FF 00 00 0D 8C 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset C0: 3C 10 D6 30 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D09 F00: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 50 05 07 00 B0 00 A2 85 01 01 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: F1 30 00 00 E5 30 00 00 E9 30 00 00 E1 30 00 00 
Offset 20: D1 30 00 00 00 40 48 FC 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 03 01 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 8C 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 0F 68 38 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 0F 06 42 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 2C 78 C4 40 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 02 20 00 20 78 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B0 10 00 
Offset 90: 5F 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 9F 22 A3 01 01 00 00 
Offset A0: 6E 5A 00 6F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 23 31 00 02 
Offset B0: 05 CC 86 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 03 A8 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 1E 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0A F00: Ethernet Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 4C 05 07 00 B0 00 A2 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 80 48 FC F9 30 00 00 00 9C 48 FC 00 98 48 FC 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 01 01 14 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 01 50 02 FE 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 6C 86 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 00 00 08 00 02 A8 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 02 01 00 02 

B00 D0C F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 63 05 07 05 10 00 A2 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 07 00 41 41 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 F8 F0 FB F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 93 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 50 49 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 01 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 21 80 00 00 10 28 00 00 11 3C 11 01 
Offset 90: 00 00 11 10 00 05 10 00 E0 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D0D F00: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 63 05 06 05 10 00 A2 00 04 06 10 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 05 00 F1 01 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 FC 00 FC F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 0D 48 00 00 DE 10 00 00 01 50 02 F8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 93 00 0C 30 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 B2 49 00 00 
Offset 60: 08 80 01 A8 00 00 E0 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 41 01 21 80 00 00 10 28 01 00 11 3C 11 02 
Offset 90: 43 00 11 30 00 05 18 00 E0 11 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D12 F00: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter [NoDB]

Offset 00: DE 10 31 05 07 04 B0 00 A2 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 F4 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 F0 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 3C 10 D6 30 02 00 00 03 01 50 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 00 00 00 1C 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 
Offset 70: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 80: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset 90: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset A0: 00 00 78 01 00 00 00 04 30 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF 
Offset C0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset D0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset E0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
Offset F0: FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

B00 D18 F00: AMD Hammer - HyperTransport Technology Configuration

Offset 00: 22 10 00 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 50: 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 01 01 01 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 01 00 E4 00 00 00 20 C8 2E 0F 3C 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 08 00 01 21 20 A8 11 11 22 05 35 80 02 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 69 01 61 01 00 00 FF 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F01: AMD Hammer - Address Map

Offset 00: 22 10 01 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 03 00 00 00 00 00 BF 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 03 0A 00 00 00 0B 00 00 03 00 C0 00 00 FF DF 00 
Offset B0: 03 00 E0 00 80 FF EF 00 03 00 F0 00 00 0B FE 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 10 00 00 00 F0 0F 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 03 00 00 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F02: AMD Hammer - DRAM Controller

Offset 00: 22 10 02 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 01 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 80 00 01 00 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: E0 3F 38 00 00 00 00 00 E0 3F 18 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 46 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 C2 6A 5D 20 13 22 04 
Offset 90: 20 04 01 00 6A 80 11 67 39 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: FF 06 00 5D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 5C 78 D9 CD F3 00 00 00 8E FF 00 02 2C C0 81 E7 
Offset C0: 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 80 B3 30 D4 04 DA 51 10 2B 81 3B 84 C8 FF F0 00 
Offset E0: 80 33 28 D0 02 E8 DD 18 04 80 3E C6 C4 1F F8 80 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D18 F03: AMD Hammer - Miscellaneous Control

Offset 00: 22 10 03 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: FF 3B 04 00 40 00 10 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 98 F7 3E E8 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 F8 13 FE 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 11 01 32 51 21 40 70 50 00 2A 00 08 17 21 00 00 
Offset 80: 31 37 07 33 13 31 13 31 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 C5 31 00 00 F0 23 08 D1 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 9E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 01 A7 0D 00 00 00 00 09 25 26 26 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 32 CE 5E 00 01 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 0F 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 0F 06 00 

B01 D09 F00: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 80 11 32 08 06 01 10 02 05 10 00 0C 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 F8 1F FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 02 04 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 80 16 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 66 66 32 12 
Offset 90: 48 60 66 10 00 00 02 00 03 80 00 00 00 01 18 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 04 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 FE 
Offset E0: 00 C0 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F01: Ricoh SD Bus Host Adapter

Offset 00: 80 11 22 08 06 01 10 02 22 00 05 08 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 08 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 04 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: A1 21 80 01 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F02: Base System Device [NoDB]

Offset 00: 80 11 43 08 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 0C 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 80 02 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F03: Ricoh RL5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter

Offset 00: 80 11 92 05 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 10 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B01 D09 F04: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller

Offset 00: 80 11 52 08 06 01 10 02 12 00 80 08 10 40 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 14 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 FE 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 D6 30 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B04 D00 F00: Network Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: E4 14 15 43 06 01 10 00 01 00 80 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 00 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 7C 13 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 58 03 06 08 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 E8 78 00 09 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 10 00 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 10 00 01 00 A0 8F 00 00 00 00 09 00 11 6C 03 00 
Offset E0: 40 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 05 D0 80 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.z.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......U...IBM VGA Compatible........06/05/07
C000:0040 .................T..<..0.............."....5..<.PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3......HWEAPCIR..1.........z.....{.....0...................
C000:00C0 ..............MCP67 VGA BIOS....................................
C000:0100 ...............................Version 5.67.32.16.06 ...Copyrig
C000:0140 ht (C) 1996-2006 NVIDIA Corp....................................
C000:0180 .....................MCP67 - mcp67-01...................Chip Rev
C000:01C0 ...........BIT......E2...D.B...H.C...a.D...o.I...s.L.....t...
C000:0200 ..M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....i.$...s.....m.
C000:0240 .........2g..<......00/00/00..UU.........^]P05`.....`.`.a"aFaFa.
C000:0280 `V.................'.ja...j...........#.......B......P...9.(.0..
C000:02C0 0#..#.....;`[email protected]`06/01/07...............&.4.l..
C000:0300 ........_.1...4.....5...%.I.......M...J.Y.......t.....%...J...Z.
C000:0340 ..8.........a...e..Ze.(.2.2.2.......2.n...q.2.".t.......x...m.4.
C000:0380 ....f`....`................u..fa....f`3....fa....C.=............
C000:03C0 u.........8...t......2.....t......QPfVf.D....KRP.....Q.........X


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PCI/AGP 10DE-0531: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0541: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0542: SM Bus Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0543: Coprocessor [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0547: PCI standard RAM Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0548: PCI standard ISA bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-054C: Ethernet Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0550: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-055C: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-055E: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-055F: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0560: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0561: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 10DE-0563: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1180-0832: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1180-0843: Base System Device [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 14E4-4315: Network Controller [NoDB]
PnP PNP0C18: Microsoft Watchdog Timer [NoDB]
PnP PNP0C32: Direct Application Launch Button [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

I really hope this would help


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you man 
it worked with http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_...p2k_14.10.html
and I used it on vista too

Thanks again


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

So the third one worked... good then. Did it work in Vista too?


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

yes it did


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

That's great... kindly mark the thread SOLVED under THREAD TOOLS in your first post of this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## hema-star (Jul 28, 2008)

your welcome Tigger ,You are really very good site


----------



## ravikanth1988 (Nov 13, 2008)

hello guys,
I am in search of the same driver. The link there does not work and I am back to square 1. can you help me out?

Ravikanth


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's the link again:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_winxp2k_14.10.html

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_630a_vistax86_14.10.html


----------



## ravikanth1988 (Nov 13, 2008)

hey, it seems it works only for xp not for vista. can you suggest the driver for vista?


----------



## joanbles (Jan 22, 2009)

Este driver funciona en vista 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3555524&os=2093&lang=en

coprossesor
bus controller
ethernet controller

saludos !!


\o\ \o/ /o/


----------

